# Wie fallen Northwave Schuhe aus?



## T8Force (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi, ich habe vor mir von Northwave die Lizzard zu holen. In Shimano Schuhen habe ich 45.


----------



## Focus Cypress (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe auch dir Northwave Lizzard und die sind vorne ein klein wenig breiter, was für meine Füße ganz gut ist, ansonsten passt mir eine Nummer Größer als normale, also normal hab ich 43 und in den Northwave ne 44...passt gut auch mit dickeren Socken mal...
so long..
tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (18. Dezember 2008)

Hab letzten Winter, und neulich wieder, Northwave Winterschuhe (Celsius/Fahrenheit) anprobiert:
arg schmal, für meine breiten Füße unbrauchbar. Hab normalerweise 42, bei manchen Schuhen 43; die NW in 45 waren zu lang, und immer noch zu schmal - mit dicken Socken.


----------



## spudi (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe 2 verschiedene Northwave-Modelle.
Beide eine Nummer größer als bei normalen Schuhen...

Karsten


----------



## branderstier (18. Dezember 2008)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Hab letzten Winter, und neulich wieder, Northwave Winterschuhe (Celsius/Fahrenheit) anprobiert:
> arg schmal, für meine breiten Füße unbrauchbar. Hab normalerweise 42, bei manchen Schuhen 43; die NW in 45 waren zu lang, und immer noch zu schmal - mit dicken Socken.



Da sieht man mal was es für unterschiedliche Paddel gibt.
Mir passt kein Northwave, weil er zu breit ist. Bin aber, nicht nur aus diesem Grunde bei Spezi geblieben. Denn ich bin der Meinung, wenn man schon deutlich über 100 EURO für Schuhe ausgibt, dann sollten die auch ein Fußbett haben.

Und tschüß


----------



## Torpedo64 (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe den Celcius. Musste ihn umtauschen in Shimanogröße + 1. Der Schuh ist recht schmal, also nix für Plattfüße


----------



## sharky (19. Dezember 2008)

habe in normalen schuhen eher 47 und die 46er northwave passen während ich bei shimano auf jedenfall 47 brauche 
so viel zum thema unterschiedliche paddel


----------



## Hotas (22. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir normalerweise 41, Sommer-Radschuhe (Sidi) 42, Celsius 43.

Nebenbei bemerkt finde ich die Celsius als aktuelles Modell nicht so toll. Die neue Schnellschnürung lockert sich merklich (sehr toll im Rennen) und der Schuh sieht ohne Überschuh -eigentlich doch seine Bestimmung- offen wie ein Scheunentor dem Wassereinfall von oben entgegen. Wenigstens ist er warm...


----------



## donlotzo (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe die Northwave Kameleon und die Schuhe fallen ganz normal aus. Ich habe sie in der gleichen Grössse wie meine normalen Schuhe. Ich musst sie 2 mal zurückschicken da man aus Erfahrung immer 1 -. 1 1/2 Nummer grösser nimmt bei Radschuhen ( Erfahrung bei Adidas und Sidi ).
Bei dem Northwave Kamaeleon halt nicht.


----------



## quax_bruch (2. März 2009)

da ich solche Information immer ziemlich nützlich finde und ich mir gerade ein neues Paar gekauft habe, hier meine Größen. Vielleicht hilfts jemanden, der keinen Laden um die Ecke hat und hier über die SuFU sucht:

NW Aerlite MTB SBS: 44 -> fällt schon weiter aus
NW Celsisus: 44 -> wobei der einen Tick schmäler ausfällt

bisherige SIDI Schuhe (MTB, Road): 45

Normale Straßenschuhe: 43

Laufschuhe:
Mizuno Precision: 43.5
Nike Air Pegasus: 44.5 (Wide) <- die regulären sind mir etwas zu schmal, da der enger ausfällt
Asics, Brooks: 44


----------



## eifelhexe (2. März 2009)

Ich habe normalerweise Schuhgröße 40
Meine bike Northwave Schuhe für den Sommer habe in Gr 41 gekauft
Spezialiced in Gr 42
und die Northwave Winterschuhe in GR. 43
Schließlich müssen die Füsse im Winter Platz haben und wenigstens mit einem paar dicke Socken drin passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (28. September 2010)

*Betr. Größenwahl : Northwave Celsius GTX Modell 2010*
Ich habe bei Straßenschuhen Größe 41, bei Sommer-MTB Schuhen Shimano Gr.42 - beim Celsius passt ebenfalls Gr.42. 
Er fällt nicht viel kleiner aus. Habe auch Gr.43 probiert, hier ist er mir vorne und seitlich zu groß.

Also meine Empfehlung für den Celsius, eine Nummer größer als bei Straßenschuhen wählen.


----------

